

Facebook changes its news feed, yet again - denzil_correa
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/04/news-feed-fyi-balancing-content-from-friends-and-pages/

======
alc90
" In some cases, post reach and referral traffic could potentially decline."
\- It seems to me like Facebook tries to make companies pump more and more
money in ads by decreasing the reach a page can have.

